# Books on Tegus



## socks19 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been having problems on finding books for tegus so I was wondering does anyone know where I can any books on them


----------



## james.w (Jan 11, 2013)

There is only one I know of, and it is mainly about monitors. This site has all the info you could want.


----------



## socks19 (Jan 11, 2013)

james.w said:


> There is only one I know of, and it is mainly about monitors. This site has all the info you could want.



I thought so , thanks!


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 11, 2013)

Tejus: Lebensweise, Pflege, Zucht. G.Kohler & B. Langerwerf, 2000. Herpeton.
It's written in german, and unfortunately in many places they've mixed up information on _Tupinambis teguixin_ and _Salvator merianae_.


----------

